# Praying mantis



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 5, 2011)

Me and my daughter came out of the grocery store and this is what my daughter found,were kept it for a couple of days then let it go.


----------



## coreyc (Sep 5, 2011)

They are so cool nice pic's


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, this is the second one I have ever caught, I got one two years ago and kept it in a 10 gallon tank 
It had babys there was like two hundred of them in there it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2011)

What is that wet stuff all over your windshield? Why is the sky not blue? I think we had weather like that here once... a loooooong time ago...

Nice bug too. Looks like a chinese mantis, but I'm no expert.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 5, 2011)

Big one! Very cool.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

You touched it?!?!?!?!?!?!?
eww... no thank you... I'll stick to looking at them through a screen.

Nice pictures though


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think we had about 100 of them babies all over the flower bed right next to the house in July. It was cool to see so many of them in one place.


----------

